# What about goldfish?



## patonzon (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm building my first planted tank and while doing some research I noticed nobody uses regular goldfish for their tanks. I know they don't do groups, but they sure make great contrast with the plants. What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## bex (Aug 14, 2006)

As my beloved best fish-keeper friend told me: "They will make a salad of your planted tank".

At the LFS I worked at, we'd give our goldfish some algae strips each week. We also left some edible plants floating in their tank for 'midnight snacks'. Keeps 'em regular! 

You're welcome to try, as I have heard a few scattered reports of success, but... I wouldn't experiment with many expensive plants!


----------



## patonzon (Jul 17, 2008)

Got it. I'm definately not getting any expensive plants. Thanks.


----------



## patonzon (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry double posted.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Regular gold fish... Do you mean the ones they sell as feeders?

I have seen very gorgeous planted tanks with a single fancy goldfish in there before. The fat ones with really nice tail fins. 
I'm usually not even a big fan of goldfishes, but that one really stood out  
In any case, if you meant all goldfishes in general, then I believe it IS possible to keep them with plants they won't eat. 
I believe Java Ferns taste bad and things that normally eat plants tend to ignore java ferns. Maybe you can use those in a goldfish tank.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a thread with goldfish and a great layout.


----------



## patonzon (Jul 17, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> Here's a thread with goldfish and a great layout.


Thanks for the link, I took a quick look at it but will read it all later. I think I can manage with some tetras instead of the goldfish. :slywink:


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

whatever you do, dont do orandas. im keeping some for someone- or was keeping them- they all died. the lionheads and butterfly tails are fine. goldfish= anger IME. 

ive seen fancies kept in anubias dominated tanks before. IMO the fish are more trouble than they are worth, but im a lazy fishkeeper usually


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Long-finned rosy barbs are a good goldfish stand-in... same look, less destructive, less dirty, and they handle heat better.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

That goldfish tank looks amazing! I can't believe she's okay with them eating a few plants :-(
I would cry.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I keep a single large Ryukin in my 90 gallon. He's up to 8" tip to tip and doesn't affect the plants that much. But then I don't 'do aquascape' and I'm keeping easy stuff, so I wouldn't care much what he does to the plants.

Here's an older picture, he's bigger now:










I will never keep anything BUT goldfish from now on. Great personality (for a fish) friendly, will eat out of your hand, lets the kids mess with him...almost like a real pet.


----------

